# Kentucky Outback Rally



## Royalcamper (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone interested in a rally in Owensboro, Kentucky? Diamond Lake Resort has a perfect location for rally's. There are several Outbackers that camp there every weekend. This rally is planned for the second weekend in October.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We would be interested for a future date. We live about 2 1/2 hours from Owensboro. In fact, I have family that live there. We have an Indiana / Kentucky Rally this weekend at Versailles State Park in Indiana. 
Our weekends are pretty full now with school starting. Next spring or summer would work better for us. Hope you have a good turnout! sunny


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Same here. This fall is full. Maybe next time.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Same for us. It's about a four hour drive, so I think it's out until school is out. We met some friends from St. Louis (it's about halfway) there last year. Diamond Lake seemed like it was very nice at one time, but some of the facilities were very run down or not in operation at all. Have they fixed it up some since last year?


----------



## Royalcamper (Sep 8, 2005)

Golden Mom said:


> We would be interested for a future date. We live about 2 1/2 hours from Owensboro. In fact, I have family that live there. We have an Indiana / Kentucky Rally this weekend at Versailles State Park in Indiana.
> Our weekends are pretty full now with school starting. Next spring or summer would work better for us. Hope you have a good turnout! sunny
> [snapback]53691[/snapback]​


Where is Versailles State Park?


----------



## Royalcamper (Sep 8, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> Same for us. It's about a four hour drive, so I think it's out until school is out. We met some friends from St. Louis (it's about halfway) there last year. Diamond Lake seemed like it was very nice at one time, but some of the facilities were very run down or not in operation at all. Have they fixed it up some since last year?
> [snapback]53817[/snapback]​


They have fixed the whole place up. By spring they will have two new pools, go Karts, a golf course, and golf cart rentals. They currently have some awesome fishing. Most sites have sewage hookups as well. The new owners just bought it about two months ago and he is planning to invest some serious cash. We will plan a rally next year.


----------

